# Milwaukee- What the fcuk is the crap?



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Milwaukee fail!
Xmas deals at the cheapo-depot

8” adjustable wrench, $20
Package says it Adjusts up to 1-1/2”
But it actually adjusts to 1-5/8”
Or
12” adjustable wrench $40
Package says it adjusts up to 1-5/8”
It maxes out at 1-5/8”

They both measure 1-5/8” max with a Milwaukee tape measure.

and yes I know its 4” longer …
that’s what she said..

8”- $20









12”-$40


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Logtec said:


> Milwaukee fail!
> Xmas deals at the cheapo-depot
> 
> 8” adjustable wrench, $20
> ...


Won't fit a flushvalve


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

For Flush valve/over flow- nut, unions on P traps and water filters (and a few other things)
I use these:
(Much better, and way smaller then a set of 20” CL pliers.)


----------



## jim285pro (Sep 3, 2020)

Knipex pliers wrench. They make baby ones all the way to monster ones. I have every size. I haven’t used a crescent in a decade.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

jim285pro said:


> Knipex pliers wrench. They make baby ones all the way to monster ones. I have every size. I haven’t used a crescent in a decade.


i have crescent wrenches, but never use them.
For the most part, Channel lock have gotten every job done for me in the last 25+ years.

knipex are a great with a awesome design(I own some).. 
but they’re too pricy for what Channel lock will do the same for a 1/3 of the price. CL’s take a beating from used as a hammer, to being heated while soldering, to sitting wet in a bucket for a few days, they keep on going, and who cares if they get lost or left behind..


----------



## jim285pro (Sep 3, 2020)

Your hands and knuckles will love Knipex. They are worth the price. For tools I use every day I buy the best quality.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

So you guys use channel locks/ knipex on chrome?


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

jakewilcox said:


> So you guys use channel locks/ knipex on chrome?


I have flat/smooth jaw pliers, with some hockey tape wrapped around them.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

jim285pro said:


> Your hands and knuckles will love Knipex. They are worth the price. For tools I use every day I buy the best quality.


my hands and knuckles are no more of less beat up then yours. 
Just cuz CL pliers are simple and cheaper doesn’t mean their quality is any less.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I hate, hate, hate adjustables. I haven't used one in 3 years. My smooth jawed knipex do everything an adjustable can do, only better. I use them on chrome all the time. I still remember the day when someone introduced knipex to me. I felt like John Belusi when the heavens opened up and shined down upon me. I love them more than any tools I own. CL are good, they were the gold standard of their time, but now something even better has come along. I still have a large pair on the truck that I seldom use, that I can't justify buying knipex, if indeed they even make em that big. The other CL have gone up to my camp, which is the last stop on my tool progression before I give or throw something away.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I've never been big on buying red hand tools just because it had the name on it. I do like many of their power tools. I just bought their utility knife with the fold away combo screw driver. Just love that idea, but at 20 bucks I still walked out of the store feeling I got raped.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

jakewilcox said:


> So you guys use channel locks/ knipex on chrome?


I use a crescent wrench or my channellocks with worn teeth.

If it's something really tight I use my sharpest channellocks, grip really tightly, and accept the fact that I will be making some slight teeth marks. Better than scraping the chrome off.


----------



## jim285pro (Sep 3, 2020)

I led you to the water. Can’t make you drink it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

goeswiththeflow said:


> I hate, hate, hate adjustables. I haven't used one in 3 years. My smooth jawed knipex do everything an adjustable can do, only better. I use them on chrome all the time. I still remember the day when someone introduced knipex to me. I felt like John Belusi when the heavens opened up and shined down upon me. I love them more than any tools I own. CL are good, they were the gold standard of their time, but now something even better has come along. I still have a large pair on the truck that I seldom use, that I can't justify buying knipex, if indeed they even make em that big. The other CL have gone up to my camp, which is the last stop on my tool progression before I give or throw something away.


Over 20 years ago in the Corps we called adjustable wrenches, or crescent wrenches, ”round-all’s”. I use them everyday now. Stops, supplies, and the needed hammer at times.

I have 4 sizes on my truck, different brands. In plumbing, with chrome stuff, and used properly they do a good job. Much different application than avionic ordnance.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

It's all in what you are used to, or in some cases what you learn to accept. I'm willing to bet that if you gave up your crescents for a month and used the smooth jawed knipex that you would not go back.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

So all of this talk has gotten me all hot and bothered for a few more knipex, which I could use. I might have gotten lucky with my original sets, just guessing on what I needed, and in one case just relied on a specific recommendation. 
For those of you enlightened few who share my fetish, which models do you like? Having a hard time distinguishing between so many models that all look alike and have the exact same descriptions on the website.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

sparky said:


> Won't fit a flushvalve


I'm surprised no one mentioned one of these.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned one of these.
> View attachment 131274


I have those in 12", but the overall pattern is too thin to be comfortable. If you're in a tight spot channellocks work better because you can make smaller adjustments, doesn't have to be a sixth of a turn at a time. 

If I need large flat jaws I have a Trimo that is basically a pipe wrench with flat jaws and less slop. If I need the offset head I use a large crescent wrench.

I keep telling myself I will cut the handles short on some old 440's for trap nuts in pedestals, still haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Get the Chanellock wideazz 8WCB 8-inch CODE BLUE® WideAzz® Adjustable Wrench | Channellock, Inc.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Logtec said:


> I have flat/smooth jaw pliers, with some hockey tape wrapped around them.


I use smooth jawed channellocks as well


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> I use smooth jawed channellocks as well


I like a regular pair with worn teeth. If you use a completely flat jaw you end up rounding corners off.


----------



## jim285pro (Sep 3, 2020)

goeswiththeflow said:


> So all of this talk has gotten me all hot and bothered for a few more knipex, which I could use. I might have gotten lucky with my original sets, just guessing on what I needed, and in one case just relied on a specific recommendation.
> For those of you enlightened few who share my fetish, which models do you like? Having a hard time distinguishing between so many models that all look alike and have the exact same descriptions on the website.


I like the 3 piece set of alligator pliers for teeth. The 3 piece set of pliers wrenches, the silver ones. I typically only have the large and small of the three piece set on the truck. I don’t use the medium size much. I do in the pliers wrench though. I have the micro pliers wrench and it’s small enough to turn under a kitchen faucet when a basin wrench won’t fit. It’s worth it’s weight in gold when you need it. The pliers wrench isn’t your standard smooth jaw adjustable. It has numerous adjustments with the quick slide and will adjust to that perfect size where your hand is at the right squeeze(you plumbers know what I’m saying). It also has a cam lever design where your applying much more squeeze on the fitting so it doesn’t slip. 

The small alligator pliers prob have made me more money than any tool I own. I typically always have a pair in my pocket while working. I remember one time helping a Buddy get a stripped oil drain plug out. It was recessed where no other pliers could get on it or bite into the bolt. Tried the little alligator pliers and it fit and didn’t slip.
I would recommend getting two of the alligator set. The newest versions have larger jaw capacity in all 3 of them. You should try a set of linesman pliers from them. They are incredible. Chadstoolbox is the best place price wise to get them.
Channellock is such an inferior plier compared to Knipex. It’s like saying a Mustang is as good as a Ferrari. Both get the job done but they are not in the same league.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

jim285pro said:


> ..........I have the micro pliers wrench and it’s small enough to turn under a kitchen faucet when a basin wrench won’t fit. It’s worth it’s weight in gold when you need it. ..............
> 
> .....
> Channellock is such an inferior plier compared to Knipex. It’s like saying a Mustang is as good as a Ferrari. Both get the job done but they are not in the same league.


I always carry two pairs of 6" pliers in my pockets. Used to be channellocks but back when walmart started selling them they switched to cheaper steel and got thicker. I buy the old good channellocks when I can find them.

About a year ago I bought a pair of Klein 6" pliers and they are miles ahead of even the old channellocks. The teeth have stayed very sharp, the action doesn't lock up, and the handles are more comfortable. They also open a bit larger than most 6" pliers. I've grown to regret using my 6" channellocks when I need to use both.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> Get the Chanellock wideazz 8WCB 8-inch CODE BLUE® WideAzz® Adjustable Wrench | Channellock, Inc.


I have 3-4 of then, awesome!


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

Knipex or GTFO!!!!!!


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

If one of my guys left channel lock jaw marks in a chrome nut, particularly on a commercial flush valve, I’d throw them off of the job. There is no excuse for that. Having the right tool for the job is part of being a professional. 

We use adjustable wrenches on finish, especially angle stop bodies and compression nuts. In this case, I personally feel that the adjustable is well suited to the task. If you are rounding off nuts with an adjustable wrench, you are using it wrong or it’s a crap quality wrench (this includes over torquing- adjustable wrenches were never designed to take as much torque as an open end). 

I also like to use open end and box wrenches for supply tubes. I really like the stubby combination wrenches- the 5/8 stubby is perfect in a tight spot and will get the 1/2 but plenty tight. 

We use spud wrenches (usually offset) when we need them. Not any type of pliers. Not everyone has one, but if you are setting finish, you better have one.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

jakewilcox said:


> If one of my guys left channel lock jaw marks in a chrome nut, particularly on a commercial flush valve, I’d throw them off of the job. There is no excuse for that. Having the right tool for the job is part of being a professional.
> 
> We use adjustable wrenches on finish, especially angle stop bodies and compression nuts. In this case, I personally feel that the adjustable is well suited to the task. If you are rounding off nuts with an adjustable wrench, you are using it wrong or it’s a crap quality wrench (this includes over torquing- adjustable wrenches were never designed to take as much torque as an open end).
> 
> ...


I use smooth jawed channellocks on chrome flush valve toilets and urinals,never scratches them and always works


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I never use channel locks or Knipex pliers much anymore. I use the Ridgid Hex wrenches, Proto adjustable, flare wrenches, combination wrenches etc for most stuff that is smooth. Squeezing pliers too much is murder on your hands. Pipe gets Pipe wrenches, I got all sizes of standard Ridgid pipe wrenches aswell a bunch of the Knipex Swedish Pattern styles. I still use pliers, just not too much. I sleep better now, don't have numb hands all night and day from squeezing pliers.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

jakewilcox said:


> ...........If you are rounding off nuts with an adjustable wrench, you are using it wrong or it’s a crap quality wrench (this includes over torquing- adjustable wrenches were never designed to take as much torque as an open end).
> .............


I was referring to disassembling. You don't get to decide how much torque it takes to disassemble


----------

